# new



## owl5 (Dec 11, 2019)

greetings am new here, been a handgun shooter/hunter for well over forthy years in arizona ruger .454 and smith .480 and a thompson center encore super 45-70. amount others

like to meet other shooters in the northern arizona "online"


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

What are you hunting in Arizona? Cactus.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

You can't shoot cactus in Arizona, they all have their hands up.


----------



## owl5 (Dec 11, 2019)

I hunt wild pigs or as game warrens say feral hogs in eastern arizona


----------



## owl5 (Dec 11, 2019)

have shot many cacuts makes good targets with a . 454 ruger


----------



## owl5 (Dec 11, 2019)

Donel said:


> You can't shoot cactus in Arizona, they all have their hands up.





pic said:


> What are you hunting in Arizona? Cactus.


Hunting wild feral hogs no limits, no tags, no hunting license open year around. long as one cooks them well it's great they are mean as hell and they will charge a person if one don't kill them with two shots. ( Can't kill one in one shot rifle or not even 45-70 caliber hot load ) can't be done.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Donel said:


> You can't shoot cactus in Arizona, they all have their hands up.


The giant Saguaro cactus is protected by Arizona state law.

*Safety of native plants protected under Arizona law*
cronkitezine.asu.edu/spring2010/arizonalaws/nativeplants...
Safety of native plants protected under Arizona law While damaging a cactus in Arizona will not warrant the rumored possibility of 25 years in prison, it is still considered a class four felony.


----------



## owl5 (Dec 11, 2019)

yes I know but one can practice target shooting on fallen pants on the above and beyond within the law


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Shot a boar with a Ruger Super Blackhawk in 44 mag.Close range,all within 30 ft or so.6 shots in the right shoulder as he went by me,reload and 5 head, chest shots as he charged back at me before he dropped at my feet.That was a real eye opener.


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

Donel said:


> You can't shoot cactus in Arizona, they all have their hands up.


+1


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> The giant Saguaro cactus is protected by Arizona state law.
> 
> *Safety of native plants protected under Arizona law*
> cronkitezine.asu.edu/spring2010/arizonalaws/nativeplants...
> Safety of native plants protected under Arizona law While damaging a cactus in Arizona will not warrant the rumored possibility of 25 years in prison, it is still considered a class four felony.


You better be careful , if he shoots the right cactus, he may find your STASH !!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Donel said:


> You can't shoot cactus in Arizona, they all have their hands up.


Someone once said that they're giving everyone "the finger". I think they may be right.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

owl5 said:


> greetings am new here, been a handgun shooter/hunter for well over forthy years in arizona ruger .454 and smith .480 and a thompson center encore super 45-70. amount others
> 
> like to meet other shooters in the northern arizona "online"


Hello and welcome from Indiana.


----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Welcome to handgunforum.net from an Old Soldier in Olympia, WA; in the Great Pacific Northwest - * *"Handguns Spoken Here!** Hooaaahhhh!!!!!*


----------

